# My gheenoe Lt25



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

very nice, sometimes I wish Id have gone with the dual hatches up front


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> very nice, sometimes I wish Id have gone with the dual hatches up front



Yeah my last one had the same deck... I love the storage it gives me!! Are you running the stock prop on our gheenoe?


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> > very nice, sometimes I wish Id have gone with the dual hatches up front
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my last one had the same deck... I love the storage it gives me!!  Are you running the stock prop on our gheenoe?



I am running a vengeance, only because it came with the boat. I have not noticed much of a difference with it, just save yourself two or three hundred and keep the stock prop..unless you jack it up I would guess.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

dam thats sweet.  

i gotta get in the 25 Merc club

is that the go to motor?  seems like allot of LTs run that motor.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, I never thought that I would want to buy a gheenoe until l joined this forum. I still want to fish from one to see if there as great a fishing platform as they look.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> dam thats sweet.
> 
> i gotta get in the 25 Merc club
> 
> is that the go to motor?  seems like allot of LTs run that motor.


Thanks man.... The merc is a great motor for the lt25. It has great power/ speed and the weight is barely over 110lbs. It also has the all in one tiller handle which can't be beat. I had another merc 25 on my last gheenoe classic and also had a 25 yamaha as well. Both were great motors but the all in one tiller handle rules!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > dam thats sweet.
> >
> > i gotta get in the 25 Merc club
> >
> ...


great, but what is an all in one tiller handle?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

That shot of the red and rainbow is amazing! 

Good luck with the new sled....


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great looking Gheenoe ...nice clean setup love the color.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > > dam thats sweet.
> > >
> > > i gotta get in the 25 Merc club
> > >
> ...


the gear shift is built into the tiller handle. So to shift gears you just twist the tiller handle back to neutral then twist to forward or reverse. Once in gear the same twisting motion is your throttle. The yamaha's have a separate gear shift lever near the cowling, so you have the reach back to shift.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > dam thats sweet.
> > > >
> > > > i gotta get in the 25 Merc club
> > > >
> ...


oh wow, yea i can see how much better that is then my Yamaha


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Some more recent pics of some add ons I have installed over the last few months...

flush folding cleat 









Beverage holder....









Fabricated a few brackets and bolted the motor on....I've lost a motor before a long time ago and don't plan on that happening again!









tibor pole caddy and a 30" carbon marine tiller pillar









Had the guys at castaway customs make me some seadek reel pads.  I put them in front and behind the rod holders for spin or fly gear.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very sweet!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

perfect setup imo...looks great!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Had oswld built me a custom trolling motor mount to fit a minn kota quick release bracket with stake out tube..... Funny thing is I don't even have a trolling motor yet.  


















I don't post as much as I used to on the forum but I'm going to try and start posting fishing reports again!  Here's just some pics from the last 2 months or so just enjoying the boat as time allows. Staying extra busy with two young kids and work lately. 










































































































































Been working on some gopro video and when I get them done I will post them here. Also picked up a new gopro hero 3+ so I could stop borrowing everyone else's camera. 











Made a nice camera case out of a pelican 1150 box!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

First off, great post, loved the pics, sweet looking skiff!

Now, what is the mount you're using for your Go Pro?


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> First off, great post, loved the pics, sweet looking skiff!
> 
> Now, what is the mount you're using for your Go Pro?


Thanks yeah I'm enjoying being back in a smaller boat again.... Although my ranger would get skinny as well I just enjoy the simplicity and being able to go just about anywhere in the backwaters!

As for the mount I just bought a roll bar gopro mount and clamped it onto my tibor pole caddy. I'm hoping to test it out tomorrow afternoon. The cool thing is is that the mount swivels 360 degrees so I should be able to rotate it and get some cool shots.... I'm pretty sure it will want to rotate while running with the weight of the camera on it. If so I can just move the mount down 1" and be off the swivel part!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bad ass LT brother! That color is killer. OSWLD makes some great stuff. Don't see him around much anymore..


----------



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

Every time i see a clean lt25 like this one I get a itch to get in one! Nice rig


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Great up date! Love the new ride and what you've done. I miss seeing your reports on the gheenoe site!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Really nice ride ...Cool to see the family pics too ,You Gonna' have some fishin' buddies reel soon   Congrats... Keep the pictures coming...


----------



## swampman (May 9, 2013)

What a great looking boat, well thought out!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> Bad ass LT brother! That color is killer. OSWLD makes some great stuff. Don't see him around much anymore..


Thanks bro...Yeah OSWLD is staying busy with work lately... I've knowk him since grade school and he's always been crazy creative with anything he gets his hands on.

Thanks everyone else..I tried to lay this boat out the best I could...It helps that this is my 3rd Gheenoe!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I was finally able to make it out to the river yesterday.... We found some fish but they weren't very cooperative... I mostly wanted to get out and run the boat and mess with the new camera anyways, but a tight line would've been nice.  Either way I made a quick edit of some of the footage I got and put together this little video.  The video is mostly just running the boat and enjoying the day off work!!  I do have some pretty cool fishing videos I have been working on for the last few weeks which I will have out soon!

http://vimeo.com/84988387#t=0s


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great video .I need to get a camera what kind do you use


----------



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry just seen you use a gopro


> Great  video .I need to get a camera what kind do you use


----------

